# Removing Intake Resonator on Gen 2?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

If it's like literally every other vehicle I've seen in the past 20+ years, there is no reason to remove it. It doesn't affect power. What it does is to tune the intake to remove annoying resonance. Remove the resonator and you generally end up with an air intake that drones, throbs, flutters, or other words to describe annoying sounds.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Barry Allen said:


> If it's like literally every other vehicle I've seen in the past 20+ years, there is no reason to remove it. It doesn't affect power. What it does is to tune the intake to remove annoying resonance. Remove the resonator and you generally end up with an air intake that drones, throbs, flutters, or other words to describe annoying sounds.


I see. I was under the impression that it would improve throttle response and increase turbo noise. Thanks!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Adam Hamel said:


> I see. I was under the impression that it would improve throttle response and increase turbo noise. Thanks!


It does on the Gen 1


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Adam Hamel said:


> it would improve throttle response and increase turbo noise


If you like the noise, do it.

How much does it increase throttle response? Is it something desirable to you and very noticeable to you? If it does these things, do it.

Almost everything in life has trade-offs. If perceivable negatives are less than the positives, do it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't expect it would affect throttle response but, like a CAI (on these cars, technically an SRI), it's mainly for sound anymore.

99% of the buyers don't want to hear all the cool intake/turbo noises the cars can make, so the manufacturers will quell that down with various resonators, but the intake tracts/air boxes are as efficient as they can be, since efficiency is a big deal these days.

The stock resonator in my Cobalt, which was the first thing I removed, was absolutely enormous. Filled the entire area in the bumper under the air box. Didn't change throttle response, but sounded a lot cooler inside the car.

If you're going for more intake/turbo noises, I'd say definitely go for it! I enjoy all the noises our 1st gen CTD makes with the intake on it.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It will definitely make more cool noises with it removed, but there not real simple way, it requires destruction and modification, or fabrication to replace it


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

What’s your end goal? To make more sound? There’s always the BNR recirculating valve


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

MP81 said:


> 99% of the buyers don't want to hear all the cool intake/turbo noises the cars can make, so the manufacturers will quell that down with various resonators


Even naturally aspirated vehicles often have resonators. I remember selling my cousin's Ford Probe (probably a 1991 or a 1992?) to a co-worker for really cheap money after a small accident. He repaired the front clip and then was doing some basic engine work, and the intake tube had a huge resonator on it. "What the heck is that for? That's coming off..." and then the car had a loud, droning resonance at certain engine speeds where a fluttering, groaning sound filled the cabin of the vehicle.

I don't remember how he fixed it. He might have had to go to the junkyard to find a stock intake to put the resonator back on, or maybe he fabbed up a cold air intake to change the length of the stock intake tube. Either way, there was definitely some resonance going on that a (guess why it's named this!) RESONATOR was able to eliminate!


----------



## Shukla182 (Jan 12, 2021)

There’s always the BNR recirculating valve. 
Dale Hollow News


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

You guys are always so responsive and helpful. Thanks for all the replies!😄


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't think there is one on the Gen 2 1.4. There's a snorkel piece that goes straight to the front of the car and then a cone filter inside the box. Not a ton of plumbing in the way, and the turbo is pretty audible.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> I don't think there is one on the Gen 2 1.4. There's a snorkel piece that goes straight to the front of the car and then a cone filter inside the box. Not a ton of plumbing in the way, and the turbo is pretty audible.


It's part of the intake duct from the airbox to the turbo.


----------

